# Looking for Carniolans Package for TBH in Northern NJ - 2016



## MartinW (Feb 28, 2015)

A few ideas...Gold Star out of Maine. Anarchy Apiary out of NY. This web site has a list of bee suppliers by State. Good luck.


----------



## Cloverdale (Mar 26, 2012)

DaisyNJ said:


> Been lurking around these forums for couple of months now, read as much as I could about TBH. But arranging to get package Carniolans seem to be difficult than thought.
> I am in Northern NJ and the association here gets Nucs only (and not for TBH).
> 
> I am working on a lead, but havent heard from them yet. And most online sources are pickup only. Worse case I may have to drive down to MannLake, PA, about 3 hours drive each way.
> ...


Hi Daisy, did you find a source for the Carnolians? And where in north NJ do you live? Deb


----------



## DaisyNJ (Aug 3, 2015)

Cloverdale said:


> Hi Daisy, did you find a source for the Carnolians? And where in north NJ do you live? Deb


Not yet. Still looking. Montvale, Bergen County.


----------



## WillH (Jun 25, 2010)

Most packages come with Italian bees. You could get one and once established requeen with a carniolan queen. That said, Italians are my preferred bees.


----------



## Cloverdale (Mar 26, 2012)

DaisyNJ said:


> Not yet. Still looking. Montvale, Bergen County.


Hi Daisy, WillH had good advice, get whatever bees you can manage and requeen with a Carni queen. I believe BetterBee in NY carries them and will mail her to you; your location might only be overnight delivery for $20. They also carry Northern queens from Michael Palmer, though I am not sure if he supplies them to BetterBee every year. Also Hudson Valley Bee Supply might carry them also. They are in Kingston NY right off 87N. They are very nice people there. It shouldn't take you too long to get there from Montvale and the parkway. Deb


----------

